# iOS 9.3.5 security update MAC OWNERS ALSO AT RISK!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://fortune.com/2016/09/02/ios-security-mac/

Fruity computer owners, you need to update also....

http://www.macrumors.com/2016/08/25/apple-releases-ios-9-3-5/

If you haven't updated your iPhone to 9.3.5 yet, you may want to do it. Apparently it fixes a more serious than usual security hole.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I heard about it on the news Friday and did the update right away.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks-doing that right now.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

I updated right after I saw the report of malware. It was a much quicker update than I expected.


----------

